# strange hp printer problems

## 666threesixes666

(update)libsane udev rule broke the printing ability(/update)

i had cups running fine, printed and everything....  i have a photosmart 5510 printer, added the scanning useflag to hplip.  last night something happened and the printer got removed.  before the user was not in lp or lpadmin groups, i added those groups to the user and now im to the point where the software is saying that it cannot create a temporary file.  i added -usb to the hplip useflags and still nothing for printing.

scanning works fine still  :Wink: 

groups =

lp wheel audio users lpadmin scanner && $USER

back to the error backend

/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed

edit

adding useflags for hplip (scanner hpcups) and for cups (-usb) to test that out

disabled cups (-usb) use flag...  same problem this is its debug output

```

Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):

{'cups_connection_failure': False}

Page 2 (Choose printer):

{'cups_dest': <cups.Dest Photosmart_5510 (default)>,

 'cups_instance': None,

 'cups_queue': 'Photosmart_5510',

 'cups_queue_listed': True}

Page 3 (Check printer sanity):

{'cups_device_uri_scheme': u'hp',

 'cups_printer_dict': {'device-uri': u'hp:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3',

                       'printer-info': u'Photosmart_5510',

                       'printer-is-shared': True,

                       'printer-location': u'',

                       'printer-make-and-model': u'HP Photosmart 5510 Series, hpcups 3.12.4',

                       'printer-state': 3,

                       'printer-state-message': u'/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed',

                       'printer-state-reasons': [u'none'],

                       'printer-type': 167948,

                       'printer-uri-supported': u'ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_5510'},

 'cups_printer_remote': False,

 'hplip_output': (['',

                   '\x1b[01mHP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.12.4)\x1b[0m',

                   '\x1b[01mDevice Information Utility ver. 5.2\x1b[0m',

                   '',

                   'Copyright (c) 2001-14 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP',

                   'This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.',

                   'This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it',

                   'under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.',

                   '',

                   '',

                   '\x1b[01mhp:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3\x1b[0m',

                   '',

                   '\x1b[01mDevice Parameters (dynamic data):\x1b[0m',

                   '\x1b[01m  Parameter                     Value(s)                                                  \x1b[0m',

                   '  ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------',

                   '  agent1-ack                    False                                                     ',

                   '  agent1-desc                   Black ink cartridge                                       ',

                   '  agent1-dvc                    0                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-health                 0                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   ',

                   '  agent1-hp-ink                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent1-id                     0                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-kind                   2                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-known                  False                                                     ',

                   '  agent1-level                  80                                                        ',

                   '  agent1-level-trigger          0                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-sku                    564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  agent1-type                   1                                                         ',

                   '  agent1-virgin                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent2-ack                    False                                                     ',

                   '  agent2-desc                   Cyan ink cartridge                                        ',

                   '  agent2-dvc                    0                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-health                 0                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   ',

                   '  agent2-hp-ink                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent2-id                     0                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-kind                   2                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-known                  False                                                     ',

                   '  agent2-level                  80                                                        ',

                   '  agent2-level-trigger          0                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-sku                    564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  agent2-type                   4                                                         ',

                   '  agent2-virgin                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent3-ack                    False                                                     ',

                   '  agent3-desc                   Magenta ink cartridge                                     ',

                   '  agent3-dvc                    0                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-health                 0                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   ',

                   '  agent3-hp-ink                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent3-id                     0                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-kind                   2                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-known                  False                                                     ',

                   '  agent3-level                  90                                                        ',

                   '  agent3-level-trigger          0                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-sku                    564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  agent3-type                   5                                                         ',

                   '  agent3-virgin                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent4-ack                    False                                                     ',

                   '  agent4-desc                   Yellow ink cartridge                                      ',

                   '  agent4-dvc                    0                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-health                 0                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-health-desc            Good/OK                                                   ',

                   '  agent4-hp-ink                 False                                                     ',

                   '  agent4-id                     0                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-kind                   2                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-known                  False                                                     ',

                   '  agent4-level                  90                                                        ',

                   '  agent4-level-trigger          0                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-sku                    564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  agent4-type                   6                                                         ',

                   '  agent4-virgin                 False                                                     ',

                   '  back-end                      hp                                                        ',

                   "  cups-printers                 ['Photosmart_5510']                                       ",

                   '  cups-uri                      hp:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3      ',

                   '  dev-file                                                                                ',

                   '  device-state                  1                                                         ',

                   '  device-uri                    hp:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3      ',

                   '  deviceid                      MFG:HP;MDL:Photosmart 5510                                ',

                   '                                series;CMD:PCL3GUI,PCL3,PJL,JPEG,URF,DW-PCL,802.11,DESKJET',

                   '                                ,DYN;CLS:PRINTER;DES:CQ179A;CID:HPIJVIPAV2;LEDMDIS:USB#FF#',

                   '                                CC#00,USB#07#01#02,USB#FF#04#01;SN:CN2283976605V3;S:038000',

                   '                                C484201021005a02000004528005a442800504628005a41280050;Z:01',

                   '                                02,05000009000001000001000001000001,0600,07000000000000000',

                   '                                00000,0b0000000000000000000098c70000000098c70000000098c700',

                   '                                00000098c7,0c0,0e00000000000000000000,0f000000000000000000',

                   '                                00,10000002000008000008000008000008,110,12000,150,17000000',

                   '                                000000000000000000000000,181;                             ',

                   '  duplexer                      0                                                         ',

                   '  error-state                   0                                                         ',

                   '  host                                                                                    ',

                   '  in-tray1                      True                                                      ',

                   '  in-tray2                      False                                                     ',

                   '  is-hp                         True                                                      ',

                   '  media-path                    1                                                         ',

                   '  panel                         0                                                         ',

                   '  panel-line1                                                                             ',

                   '  panel-line2                                                                             ',

                   '  photo-tray                    0                                                         ',

                   '  port                          1                                                         ',

                   '  r                             0                                                         ',

                   '  revision                      3                                                         ',

                   '  rg                            000                                                       ',

                   '  rr                            000000                                                    ',

                   '  rs                            000000000                                                 ',

                   '  scan-uri                      hpaio:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3   ',

                   '  serial                        CN2283976605V3                                            ',

                   '  status-code                   1000                                                      ',

                   '  status-desc                   Idle                                                      ',

                   '  supply-door                   0                                                         ',

                   '  top-door                      1                                                         ',

                   '\x1b[01m',

                   'Model Parameters (static data):\x1b[0m',

                   '\x1b[01m  Parameter                     Value(s)                                                  \x1b[0m',

                   '  ----------------------------  ----------------------------------------------------------',

                   '  align-type                    0                                                         ',

                   '  clean-type                    1                                                         ',

                   '  color-cal-type                0                                                         ',

                   '  copy-type                     0                                                         ',

                   '  embedded-server-type          1                                                         ',

                   '  fax-type                      0                                                         ',

                   '  fw-download                   False                                                     ',

                   '  icon                          psc_2300_series.png                                       ',

                   '  io-mfp-mode                   3                                                         ',

                   '  io-mode                       3                                                         ',

                   '  io-support                    10                                                        ',

                   '  job-storage                   0                                                         ',

                   '  linefeed-cal-type             0                                                         ',

                   '  model                         Photosmart_5510_series                                    ',

                   '  model-ui                      HP Photosmart 5510 Series                                 ',

                   '  model1                        HP Photosmart 5510 e-All-in-One                           ',

                   '  monitor-type                  0                                                         ',

                   '  panel-check-type              0                                                         ',

                   '  pcard-type                    0                                                         ',

                   '  plugin                        0                                                         ',

                   '  plugin-reason                 0                                                         ',

                   '  power-settings                0                                                         ',

                   '  pq-diag-type                  0                                                         ',

                   '  r-type                        1                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent1-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent1-sku                 564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  r0-agent1-type                1                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent2-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent2-sku                 564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  r0-agent2-type                4                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent3-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent3-sku                 564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  r0-agent3-type                5                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent4-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r0-agent4-sku                 564/564XL                                                 ',

                   '  r0-agent4-type                6                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent1-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent1-sku                 364/364XL                                                 ',

                   '  r1-agent1-type                1                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent2-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent2-sku                 364/364XL                                                 ',

                   '  r1-agent2-type                4                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent3-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent3-sku                 364/364XL                                                 ',

                   '  r1-agent3-type                5                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent4-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r1-agent4-sku                 364/364XL                                                 ',

                   '  r1-agent4-type                6                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent1-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent1-sku                 178/178XL                                                 ',

                   '  r2-agent1-type                1                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent2-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent2-sku                 178/178XL                                                 ',

                   '  r2-agent2-type                4                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent3-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent3-sku                 178/178XL                                                 ',

                   '  r2-agent3-type                5                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent4-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r2-agent4-sku                 178/178XL                                                 ',

                   '  r2-agent4-type                6                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent1-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent1-sku                 862/862XL                                                 ',

                   '  r3-agent1-type                1                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent2-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent2-sku                 862/862XL                                                 ',

                   '  r3-agent2-type                4                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent3-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent3-sku                 862/862XL                                                 ',

                   '  r3-agent3-type                5                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent4-kind                2                                                         ',

                   '  r3-agent4-sku                 862/862XL                                                 ',

                   '  r3-agent4-type                6                                                         ',

                   '  scan-src                      1                                                         ',

                   '  scan-type                     7                                                         ',

                   '  status-battery-check          0                                                         ',

                   '  status-dynamic-counters       0                                                         ',

                   '  status-type                   2                                                         ',

                   '  support-released              True                                                      ',

                   '  support-subtype               2202411                                                   ',

                   '  support-type                  2                                                         ',

                   '  support-ver                   3.11.10                                                   ',

                   "  tech-class                    ['Copperhead']                                            ",

                   "  tech-subclass                 ['Normal']                                                ",

                   '  tech-type                     2                                                         ',

                   '  usb-pid                       41233                                                     ',

                   '  usb-vid                       1008                                                      ',

                   '  wifi-config                   0                                                         ',

                   '\x1b[01m',

                   'Status History (most recent first):\x1b[0m',

                   '\x1b[01m  Date/Time             Code   Status Description                        User      Job ID  \x1b[0m',

                   '  --------------------  -----  ----------------------------------------  --------  --------',

                   '  07/15/12 17:11:32     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:11:26     501    Print job has completed                   hk        29      ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:11:22     500    Started a print job                       hk        29      ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:10:34     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:10:27     501    Print job has completed                   hk        29      ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:10:22     500    Started a print job                       hk        29      ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:09:41     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:39     2001   Scan job completed                        hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:39     2000   Scan job started                          hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:08     701    Printer queue started                     hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:07     700    Printer queue stopped                     hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:05     703    Printer is accepting jobs                 hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 17:00:04     702    Printer is rejecting jobs                 hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:56     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:37     501    Print job has completed                   hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:35     500    Started a print job                       hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:23     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:17     501    Print job has completed                   hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:59:13     500    Started a print job                       hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:58:30     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:58:22     501    Print job has completed                   hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:58:11     500    Started a print job                       hk        28      ',

                   '  07/15/12 16:57:35     1000   Idle                                      hk        0       ',

                   '',

                   '',

                   'Done.',

                   ''],

                  ['\x1b[35;01mwarning: No display found.\x1b[0m',

                   '\x1b[31;01merror: hp-info -u/--gui requires Qt4 GUI support. Entering interactive mode.\x1b[0m',

                   ''],

                  None),

 'is_cups_class': False,

 'local_cups_queue_attributes': {'auth-info-required': u'none',

                                 'charset-configured': u'utf-8',

                                 'charset-supported': [u'us-ascii', u'utf-8'],

                                 'color-supported': True,

                                 'compression-supported': [u'none', u'gzip'],

                                 'copies-default': 1,

                                 'copies-supported': (1, 9999),

                                 'cups-version': u'1.5.2',

                                 'device-uri': u'hp:/usb/Photosmart_5510_series?serial=CN2283976605V3',

                                 'document-format-default': u'application/octet-stream',

                                 'document-format-supported': [u'application/octet-stream',

                                                               u'application/pdf',

                                                               u'application/postscript',

                                                               u'application/vnd.cups-banner',

                                                               u'application/vnd.cups-pdf',

                                                               u'application/vnd.cups-postscript',

                                                               u'application/vnd.cups-raster',

                                                               u'application/vnd.cups-raw',

                                                               u'application/x-cshell',

                                                               u'application/x-csource',

                                                               u'application/x-perl',

                                                               u'application/x-shell',

                                                               u'image/gif',

                                                               u'image/jpeg',

                                                               u'image/png',

                                                               u'image/tiff',

                                                               u'image/x-bitmap',

                                                               u'image/x-photocd',

                                                               u'image/x-portable-anymap',

                                                               u'image/x-portable-bitmap',

                                                               u'image/x-portable-graymap',

                                                               u'image/x-portable-pixmap',

                                                               u'image/x-sgi-rgb',

                                                               u'image/x-sun-raster',

                                                               u'image/x-xbitmap',

                                                               u'image/x-xpixmap',

                                                               u'text/css',

                                                               u'text/html',

                                                               u'text/plain'],

                                 'finishings-default': 3,

                                 'finishings-supported': [3],

                                 'generated-natural-language-supported': [u'en'],

                                 'ipp-versions-supported': [u'1.0',

                                                            u'1.1',

                                                            u'2.0',

                                                            u'2.1'],

                                 'ippget-event-life': 15,

                                 'job-creation-attributes-supported': [u'copies',

                                                                       u'finishings',

                                                                       u'ipp-attribute-fidelity',

                                                                       u'job-hold-until',

                                                                       u'job-name',

                                                                       u'job-priority',

                                                                       u'job-sheets',

                                                                       u'media',

                                                                       u'media-col',

                                                                       u'multiple-document-handling',

                                                                       u'number-up',

                                                                       u'output-bin',

                                                                       u'output-mode',

                                                                       u'orientation-requested',

                                                                       u'page-ranges',

                                                                       u'print-quality',

                                                                       u'printer-resolution',

                                                                       u'sides'],

                                 'job-hold-until-default': u'no-hold',

                                 'job-hold-until-supported': [u'no-hold',

                                                              u'indefinite',

                                                              u'day-time',

                                                              u'evening',

                                                              u'night',

                                                              u'second-shift',

                                                              u'third-shift',

                                                              u'weekend'],

                                 'job-ids-supported': True,

                                 'job-k-limit': 0,

                                 'job-k-octets-supported': (0, 21475000),

                                 'job-page-limit': 0,

                                 'job-priority-default': 50,

                                 'job-priority-supported': [100],

                                 'job-quota-period': 0,

                                 'job-settable-attributes-supported': [u'copies',

                                                                       u'finishings',

                                                                       u'job-hold-until',

                                                                       u'job-name',

                                                                       u'job-priority',

                                                                       u'media',

                                                                       u'media-col',

                                                                       u'multiple-document-handling',

                                                                       u'number-up',

                                                                       u'output-bin',

                                                                       u'output-mode',

                                                                       u'orientation-requested',

                                                                       u'page-ranges',

                                                                       u'print-quality',

                                                                       u'printer-resolution',

                                                                       u'sides'],

                                 'job-sheets-default': (u'none', u'none'),

                                 'job-sheets-supported': [u'none',

                                                          u'classified',

                                                          u'confidential',

                                                          u'secret',

                                                          u'standard',

                                                          u'topsecret',

                                                          u'unclassified'],

                                 'jpeg-k-octets-supported': (0, 21475000),

                                 'jpeg-x-dimension-supported': (0, 65535),

                                 'jpeg-y-dimension-supported': (1, 65535),

                                 'marker-change-time': 0,

                                 'media-bottom-margin-supported': [317,

                                                                   0,

                                                                   1488],

                                 'media-col-supported': [u'media-bottom-margin',

                                                         u'media-left-margin',

                                                         u'media-right-margin',

                                                         u'media-size',

                                                         u'media-source',

                                                         u'media-top-margin',

                                                         u'media-type'],

                                 'media-default': u'iso_a4_210x297mm',

                                 'media-left-margin-supported': [317, 0],

                                 'media-right-margin-supported': [317, 0],

                                 'media-source-supported': [u'auto'],

                                 'media-supported': [u'oe_card3x5_3x5in',

                                                     u'oe_card4x6_4x6in',

                                                     u'oe_photo-l_3.5x5in',

                                                     u'om_l-fb_93.39x131.97mm',

                                                     u'om_photo4x6-fb_107.08x157.37mm',

                                                     u'iso_a6_105x148mm',

                                                     u'om_a6-fb_109.39x153.06mm',

                                                     u'om_hagaki_100.07x148.08mm',

                                                     u'om_hagaki-fb_104.57x153.06mm',

                                                     u'oe_photo5x7_5x7in',

                                                     u'om_photo5x7-fb_131.52x182.77mm',

                                                     u'oe_card5x8_5x8in',

                                                     u'iso_a5_148x210mm',

                                                     u'om_a5-fb_153.56x215.03mm',

                                                     u'om_cabinet_119.88x165.1mm',

                                                     u'om_cabinet-fb_124.38x170.07mm',

                                                     u'om_oufuku_199.89x148.08mm',

                                                     u'om_jb5_182.11x257.04mm',

                                                     u'na_executive_7.25x10.5in',

                                                     u'na_letter_8.5x11in',

                                                     u'om_letter-fb_221.38x284.37mm',

                                                     u'iso_a4_210x297mm',

                                                     u'om_a4-fb_215.54x301.9mm',

                                                     u'na_legal_8.5x14in',

                                                     u'oe_photo8x10_8x10in',

                                                     u'om_8x10-fb_208.68x258.97mm',

                                                     u'om_env-a2_110.99x146.05mm',

                                                     u'iso_c6_114x162mm',

                                                     u'jpn_chou4_90x205mm',

                                                     u'om_env6_92.2x165.1mm',

                                                     u'om_env-card_111.12x152.4mm',

                                                     u'na_monarch_3.875x7.5in',

                                                     u'iso_dl_110x220mm',

                                                     u'na_number-10_4.125x9.5in',

                                                     u'jpn_chou3_120x235mm',

                                                     u'iso_c5_162x229mm',

                                                     u'custom_min_3x4in',

                                                     u'custom_max_8.5x30in'],

                                 'media-top-margin-supported': [317, 0],

                                 'media-type-supported': [u'stationery',

                                                          u'photographic-glossy',

                                                          u'transparency'],

                                 'multiple-document-handling-supported': [u'separate-documents-uncollated-copies',

                                                                          u'separate-documents-collated-copies'],

                                 'multiple-document-jobs-supported': True,

                                 'multiple-operation-time-out': 300,

                                 'natural-language-configured': u'en',

                                 'notify-attributes-supported': [u'printer-state-change-time',

                                                                 u'notify-lease-expiration-time',

                                                                 u'notify-subscriber-user-name'],

                                 'notify-events-default': [u'job-completed'],

                                 'notify-events-supported': [u'job-completed',

                                                             u'job-config-changed',

                                                             u'job-created',

                                                             u'job-progress',

                                                             u'job-state-changed',

                                                             u'job-stopped',

                                                             u'printer-added',

                                                             u'printer-changed',

                                                             u'printer-config-changed',

                                                             u'printer-deleted',

                                                             u'printer-finishings-changed',

                                                             u'printer-media-changed',

                                                             u'printer-modified',

                                                             u'printer-restarted',

                                                             u'printer-shutdown',

                                                             u'printer-state-changed',

                                                             u'printer-stopped',

                                                             u'server-audit',

                                                             u'server-restarted',

                                                             u'server-started',

                                                             u'server-stopped'],

                                 'notify-lease-duration-default': 86400,

                                 'notify-lease-duration-supported': (0,

                                                                     2147483647),

                                 'notify-max-events-supported': [100],

                                 'notify-pull-method-supported': [u'ippget'],

                                 'notify-schemes-supported': [u'dbus',

                                                              u'mailto',

                                                              u'rss'],

                                 'number-up-default': 1,

                                 'number-up-supported': [1, 2, 4, 6, 9, 16],

                                 'operations-supported': [2,

                                                          4,

                                                          5,

                                                          6,

                                                          8,

                                                          9,

                                                          10,

                                                          11,

                                                          12,

                                                          13,

                                                          14,

                                                          16,

                                                          17,

                                                          18,

                                                          19,

                                                          20,

                                                          21,

                                                          22,

                                                          23,

                                                          24,

                                                          25,

                                                          26,

                                                          27,

                                                          28,

                                                          34,

                                                          35,

                                                          37,

                                                          38,

                                                          56,

                                                          57,

                                                          59,

                                                          16385,

                                                          16386,

                                                          16387,

                                                          16388,

                                                          16389,

                                                          16390,

                                                          16391,

                                                          16392,

                                                          16393,

                                                          16394,

                                                          16395,

                                                          16396,

                                                          16397,

                                                          16398,

                                                          16399,

                                                          16423],

                                 'orientation-requested-default': None,

                                 'orientation-requested-supported': [3,

                                                                     4,

                                                                     5,

                                                                     6],

                                 'output-bin-default': u'face-down',

                                 'output-bin-supported': [u'face-down'],

                                 'output-mode-default': u'color',

                                 'output-mode-supported': [u'monochrome',

                                                           u'color'],

                                 'page-ranges-supported': True,

                                 'pages-per-minute': 1,

                                 'pages-per-minute-color': 1,

                                 'pdf-k-octets-supported': (0, 21475000),

                                 'pdf-versions-supported': [u'adobe-1.2',

                                                            u'adobe-1.3',

                                                            u'adobe-1.4',

                                                            u'adobe-1.5',

                                                            u'adobe-1.6',

                                                            u'adobe-1.7',

                                                            u'iso-19005-1_2005',

                                                            u'iso-32000-1_2008',

                                                            u'pwg-5102.3'],

                                 'pdl-override-supported': [u'attempted'],

                                 'port-monitor': u'none',

                                 'port-monitor-supported': [u'none'],

                                 'print-color-mode-default': u'color',

                                 'print-color-mode-supported': [u'monochrome',

                                                                u'color'],

                                 'print-quality-default': 4,

                                 'print-quality-supported': [4, 5],

                                 'printer-commands': u'none',

                                 'printer-current-time': '(IPP_TAG_DATE)',

                                 'printer-error-policy': u'retry-job',

                                 'printer-error-policy-supported': [u'abort-job',

                                                                    u'retry-current-job',

                                                                    u'retry-job',

                                                                    u'stop-printer'],

                                 'printer-icons': u'http://localhost:631/icons/Photosmart_5510.png',

                                 'printer-info': u'Photosmart_5510',

                                 'printer-is-accepting-jobs': True,

                                 'printer-is-shared': True,

                                 'printer-location': u'',

                                 'printer-make-and-model': u'HP Photosmart 5510 Series, hpcups 3.12.4',

                                 'printer-more-info': u'http://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_5510',

                                 'printer-name': u'Photosmart_5510',

                                 'printer-op-policy': u'default',

                                 'printer-op-policy-supported': [u'authenticated',

                                                                 u'default'],

                                 'printer-resolution-default': (300, 300, 3),

                                 'printer-resolution-supported': [(300,

                                                                   300,

                                                                   3)],

                                 'printer-settable-attributes-supported': [u'printer-info',

                                                                           u'printer-location'],

                                 'printer-state': 3,

                                 'printer-state-change-time': 1342386686,

                                 'printer-state-message': u'/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed',

                                 'printer-state-reasons': [u'none'],

                                 'printer-type': 167948,

                                 'printer-up-time': 1342386691,

                                 'printer-uri-supported': [u'ipp://localhost:631/printers/Photosmart_5510'],

                                 'printer-uuid': u'urn:uuid:60c2898a-cd6a-3881-4459-9d967cf76d44',

                                 'queued-job-count': 1,

                                 'server-is-sharing-printers': True,

                                 'sides-default': u'one-sided',

                                 'sides-supported': [u'one-sided'],

                                 'uri-authentication-supported': [u'requesting-user-name'],

                                 'uri-security-supported': [u'none'],

                                 'which-jobs-supported': [u'completed',

                                                          u'not-completed',

                                                          u'aborted',

                                                          u'all',

                                                          u'canceled',

                                                          u'pending',

                                                          u'pending-held',

                                                          u'processing',

                                                          u'processing-stopped']}}

Page 4 (Check PPD sanity):

{'cups_printer_ppd_defaults': {u'General': {u'ColorModel': u'RGB',

                                            u'InputSlot': u'Auto',

                                            u'MediaType': u'Plain',

                                            u'OutputMode': u'Normal',

                                            u'PageRegion': u'A4',

                                            u'PageSize': u'A4'}},

 'cups_printer_ppd_valid': True,

 'missing_pkgs_and_exes': ([], [])}

Page 5 (Local or remote?):

{'printer_is_remote': False}

Page 6 (Printer state reasons):

{'printer-state-message': u'/usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp failed',

 'printer-state-reasons': [u'none']}

Page 7 (Error log checkpoint):

{'cups_server_settings': {'BrowseLocalProtocols': 'CUPS',

                          'BrowseRemoteProtocols': '',

                          'DefaultAuthType': 'Basic',

                          'JobPrivateAccess': 'default',

                          'JobPrivateValues': 'default',

                          'MaxLogSize': '2000000',

                          'SubscriptionPrivateAccess': 'default',

                          'SubscriptionPrivateValues': 'default',

                          'SystemGroup': 'lpadmin',

                          'WebInterface': 'Yes',

                          '_debug_logging': '0',

                          '_remote_admin': '0',

                          '_remote_any': '0',

                          '_remote_printers': '0',

                          '_share_printers': '1',

                          '_user_cancel_any': '0'},

 'error_log_checkpoint': 106518,

 'error_log_debug_logging_set': True}

Page 8 (Error log fetch):

{'error_log': ['D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 1.1 Get-Jobs 1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/printers/',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Jobs (ipp://localhost/printers/) from localhost',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 POST / HTTP/1.1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 1.1 Get-Jobs 1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost/printers/',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] [Job 28] Loading attributes...',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Returning IPP successful-ok for Get-Jobs (ipp://localhost/printers/) from localhost',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdIsAuthorized: username=""',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSendHeader: 13 WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="CUPS", trc="y"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdCloseClient: 13',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost (Domain)',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdReadClient: 13 PUT /admin/conf/cupsd.conf HTTP/1.1',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients and dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdAuthorize: Authorized as hk using PeerCred',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdIsAuthorized: username="hk"',

               'I [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Installing config file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"...',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Active clients and dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdCloseClient: 13',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Dirty files", busy="Dirty files"',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdDeregisterPrinter(p=0x7fc57438ee50(Photosmart_5510), removeit=1)',

               'I [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] Generating printcap /etc/printcap...',

               'D [15/Jul/2012:17:11:47 -0400] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Dirty files"'],

 'error_log_debug_logging_unset': True}

Page 9 (Locale issues):

{'printer_page_size': u'A4',

 'system_locale_lang': None,

 'user_locale_ctype': None,

 'user_locale_messages': None}

```

thanks in advance!

----------

